# National Gun Registry Imminent?



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Does everyone know about this.
(Sorry this is off topic)
National Gun Registry Imminent? - Fight the UN Small Arms Treaty ATT
This coming week the UN is set to meet to agree on an international arms treaty on "small arms," called the ATT. The treaty was engineered by Hillary Clinton, and is the second shot from the Obama White House to covertly take our 2nd Amendment rights away through indirect means. The first was of course the "Fast & Furious" program that walked guns into Mexico in hopes that our gun freedom, and gun dealers, would be blamed for spilled blood across the border. Thankfully that one failed thanks to a brave whistleblower, but this one is even more serious. You need to immediately contact your Senators for your state. The Senate, not the House of Representatives, ratifies international treaties. This link gives you the phone numbers and a link to the web form for the Senators themselves: http://www.senate.go...enators_cfm.cfm
(Click Here to Read More)
http://www.gunsameri...rms-treaty-att/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Already have signed a bunch and sent e-mails to my Senators. Sounds like it won't pass here anyway and that's a good thing. But we have to stay diligent ! Keep up the fight RWP I stand with you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. I'm sure that the current administration has some sort of sneeky trick to try to get past congress. And all these whack jobs shooting innocent people doesn't help our cause one bit.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Like Bones mentioned I have signed petitions against this treaty. Seem like they try to keep this one a little under the radar. Then BANG!!!, some nutcase like Don said does something unhumanlike, and brings negative info about firearms to those that are uninformed. We as gun owners, need to be informed about what is going on out there and fight for our rights. Thanks RWP45 for posting and reminding people of this issue.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for posting and the reminder------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

With the unfolding theater tragedy here in Colorado, the libs and antis are going to be raising the stakes. All I'm asking is to just be aware of what's going on behind our backs ......

http://nagr.org/UN_PB_Video1.aspx?pid=7.25a&r=


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike, its got my signature.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Remind all of your friends and family to Vote! Sad to say my wife's little sister who lives in Mississippi didn't even know who Eric Holder was! Nothing about Fast & Furious! The UN. Etc Spread the word to everyone you know to get out and Vote!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder when we will get word of the final out come on the treaty.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We'll have to search for the results if it's defeated and it will be all over the media if it passes, you can be sure of that.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That will be the green light to use the second amendment as intended if it passes, and woe to those trying to enforce such an unconstitutional ruling. Buy bullets and more bullets and reloading supplies. Vote--of course , but I'm not sitting waiting on what if's, preparedness is paramount at this time. Liberties have always cost blood--and that is going to be theirs, hopefully not mine--but I could care less.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think tomorrow is the deadline for drafting it. Can't get a straight answer from either side. Media has been avoiding it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Its dead...they wouldn't pull out reference to civilian firearms.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We'll see..........

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/07/27/un-fails-to-reach-deal-on-global-arms-trade-treaty-as-us-asks-for-more-time/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're trying hard to shove this in our face. Our gov't. is chock full of idiots that need to go and replaced with people who will listen. I know it's a pipe dream.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Whether this passes or not I think it gonna be an ongoing battle that we'll have t pay attention to. If they can't get in in one way they'll try to sneak in in another. Gonna have to stay on our toes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Obama has already vowed to have stiffer gun laws because the the theater shooting here........


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Whether this passes or not I think it gonna be an ongoing battle that we'll have t pay attention to. If they can't get in in one way they'll try to sneak in in another. Gonna have to stay on our toes.


At the moment there is no treaty to pass...no doubt there will be another attempt some other time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got an email from the NRA saying the draft was not passed. Maybe I can figure out how to post the article, still trying to figure out how to do that. Thanks to all the congressmen that signed the letters to Obama, and Clinton stating the treaty would infringe on our rights.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

220swift said:


> Obama has already vowed to have stiffer gun laws because the the theater shooting here........


This is a sad day for many people but gun control will not stop it. I read many statements on this shooting and I'm in line to believe with most of them. If there were more people, responsible ones, carrying guns this may not have been as bad or could have been adverted. I'm not for "the law of the west' but for one to be able to defend ones-self. If Obama wants control, which he does, than it should be "control of government" and not people. It is indeed a sad day in this country when we have to start carrying guns because of some wack-o's running lose and this will not be the last one. No way will I ever believe that if I give up my gun I will never have to worry about defending myself and there will no longer be someone trying to do harm. Who's going to defend us "This Government"!
This is one reason this nation of ours is so great. We can defend ourselves!


----------

